# Anyone from Romania?



## Dorin (Oct 25, 2013)

I want to start a group in Romania, online meetings. A support grup. I really need one.

Anyone?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Salut. Ce fel de intalniri?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I am from Ukraine. It is close.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are three members here I know of who are from Romania.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Si eu sunt roman !


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

I am from Serbia. You can pm if you like!


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

I am considering learning Romanian, but haven´t yet gotten around to it.


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Old thread, but still I think it worth the resurrection.

I'am from Romania and I'am iterested in any type of group


----------

